# Общий раздел > Чувства > Дружба >  Если друг оказался вдруг...

## Irina

*Если друг оказался вдруг и не друг и не враг, а так.
Настоящий друг в беде не оставит, поддержит если помощь нужна. Но бывает что друзья на поверку и не друзья вовсе. Как говорится "сытый голодного не разумеет". Приходилось вам сталкиваться с таким. И как не доходя до беды понять - настоящий друг или нет.*

----------


## Irina

Мне к сожалению приходилось терять друга. Всё оказалось банально и просто. Человека съела зависть. Не смог он радоваться моим успехам в жизни.

----------


## Asteriks

Мой виртуальный друг просил меня однажды не отворачиваться от него, если вдруг покажется, что дружбе конец. Вот стараюсь не отворачиваться. А он что-то отвернулся. Что делать?

----------


## Irina

> А он что-то отвернулся. Что делать?


Подождать и не рубить с плеча, хоть иногда и очень хочется.

----------


## Asteriks

А мне кажется, раз дружба проверяется временем и проверки этой не выдерживает, то лучше забыть.

----------


## Irina

Если человек не идёт навстречу долгое время - однозначно забыть.

----------


## Asteriks

Конечно. Так и сделаем.

----------


## Irina

Люди меняются, взрослеют. Интересы тоже меняются, жизненные ценности, компании, школы, ВУЗы, работы. Все проходит. Появляются в жизни новые люди, новые друзья. Старые отходят на дальний план. Увы и ах... 
И это не всегда предательство. Главное как ты сам к этому относишься.

----------


## multiarc

У меня вот был случай так случай. В общем друг, которого я таковым считал почти 10 лет оказался вором. Украл у меня из дома довольно ценную вещь (пусть и не мою). Я бы никогда не подумал на него. Ни за что. А теперь даже и не знаю. Письма мне пишет, прощения просит. Простить то я его давно простил. А вот продолжать общение не хочу. Ни в каком виде.

----------


## Irina

> А вот продолжать общение не хочу. Ни в каком виде


Наверное и не стоит. Если он это сделал один раз, что помешает ему поступить так ещё раз? Да и без доверия нет дружбы.

----------


## Demention

> *
>  И как не доходя до беды понять - настоящий друг или нет.*


наверно, всё же по ощущениям. Ведь в таких случаях бывает ощущение, что что-то не то, либо мелькают догадки, что он относится не так, как хотелось бы или как кажется. Главное, не глушить их, а прислушаться и понаблюдать за другом. Как говорится, доверяй, но проверяй.

----------


## Malaya

дружила с девчонкой..с детства...с садика...до сих пор.
потом поругались.
по-ходу навсегда.

----------


## SDS

*Malaya*, 
ну и что или кого не поделили?

----------


## Malaya

там долгая история.
не хочу вспоминать.

----------


## Akasey

время меняет людей и отношение к ним, но не всех...

----------


## Irina

Знаете, пришла тут мысль в голову - мы все, так сказать, пользователи по жизни. Друзья нас используют, мы их тоже, если уж говорить откровенно. Дружба длится пока это выгодно и удобно обеим сторонам. Если становится некомфортно, выгода и удобство исчезают, то и дружба заканчивается.

----------


## Mouse

Мне понравилось последнее высказывание, и сам хотел написать подобное, пока читал посты до этого. Я бы прировнял настоящую дружбу к любви. ( в хорошем понимании). Мы всегда обижаемся, когда наш друг не понимает нас или отворачивается. А как бы ВЫ поступили на его/ее месте, поменявшись ролями. Да и человеку свойственно ошибаться. Если вы цените ваши отношения, то и попытайтесь сначало не обижаться, а понять причину разлада и по возможности сохранить их. Ведь человек очень эмоционален, а когда во власти эмоций, то и можно дров наломать. Не идеализируйте ваших друзей, и примите их слабости как данное. Может со временем, ваша уступка принесет большие плоды))

----------


## Mashulya

я склонна идеализировать друзей... и не только друзей... в итоге разочаровываюсь, обижаюсь...  сложно слушать голову, а не чувства...

----------


## Akasey

я не согласен с высказыванием Ирины

----------


## Роман

Я считаю, что самый лучший вариант - это если в жизни никогда не случится ситуация, в которой дружба проверяется на прочность. Ну, а если, всё же, произошла такая неприятность, рассчитывать только на себя - точно не прогадаешь.

----------

